# Hindu Temple Unveiled On Highway 17 (KCCI 8 Iowa)



## Sikh News Reporter (Jun 11, 2005)

More than 6,000 Iowans who have emigrated from India now have their own Hindu temple.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/Hindu/SIG=12ba6h6mc/*http%3A//www.theiowachannel.com/news/4588639/detail.html?rss=des&psp=news*


----------

